# surrogate pregnant . . . .by her partner!! Gutted!!!!!!!!!!!!



## scottsmrs (Apr 30, 2013)

Title says it all really.  After the miscarriage we waited for her to have a full cycle.  AF was due end of Sept.  She was late and did POAS just to rule pregnancy out.  It was positive.  Shes pregnant by her partner!!  The really annoying, infuriating, bit is her partner doesn't want to know!!  He wants her to abort!!!  I feel very much its all over for us now.  My heart has been ripped out.


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Se sorry to read this. Accidents do happen, but it's devastating after all the time and energy you have invested.
Hope your' ex surrogate is o.k and that you can find another surrogate.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I would be angry to.  Surely if she was committed to you as a surrogate then she should be more careful?  Also if her partner doesn't want anymore children then at least they should have both used common sense and used some form of protection.  

I would really question her commitment to you and perhaps try and register with some other agency or organisation.

I wish you all the best for the future.

X


----------



## MrsLingley (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry to here this, as a new surrogate applicant it annoys me to think she offered herself to you and just carefreely got pregnant by her partner. I'm ever so sorry, I hope you find a surrogate you can trust, Im right at the beginning of my journey as a surrogate mother and I'm learning something new every day, how long have you been trying for? (If you don't mind me asking) xxxx


----------



## scottsmrs (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words. Our ex surrogate and her partner have now decided to keep the baby.  Shes a brilliant mum so the baby will be well looked after.  We have had a good heart to heart and although I'm trying my best to be happy for her I'm struggling inside.  I'm really not sure how I'm going to cope seeing her expanding tummy and new baby.            Hubby and I are at the stage of asking everybody we know and asking them to ask everybody they know.  I am disabled, hubby is my fulltime carer, we simply do not have the money to go through an agency.  we are trying to remain positive but it feels pretty much end of the road for us.


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this, but I do have to ask if you can't find the money to join an organisation how are you going to pay a surrogates expenses which are likely to be thousands?
EJJB
x


----------



## Maggydoll (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, i was directed to your post by another user, I'm on the other side to your problem and its IPs that are expecting. Its hard getting so close and then things change so dramatically :s a baby though for both new sets of parents is a fantastic thing. I am a great believer in whats for you wont go past you


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

some IP still go through with surrogacy and carry their own child- there was a IM on here where the surrogate had triplets  and IM had 1 within a month of each other - so some IP carry on with both plans. Is this an option for them? Some surrogates and IM even both have embryos transfers at the same time in the hope that they both get pregnant.

L


----------

